# First crack at bug macro



## chris drake (Mar 27, 2010)

I was hiking throught the woods today and thought this guy would make a nice shot. Not to bad for my first try. Its hard to stay in focus while crouching. lol









Shot with a canon rebel xsi and a sigma 105mm.

Chris Drake


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 27, 2010)

a bit out of focus, but not to shabby


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice capture.  Looks like a type of solitary bee.  Flash may be a little harsh, which can be more noticeable on black reflective insects.


----------



## chris drake (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks for the replies guys.  I didn't use the flash for this pic. At least I don't remember using the flash. lol  It was very sunny out and it was in an open area.  I guess I would get a more focused shot with a tripod. I'm trying hard to use manual focus.  I think I'm improving but still need some work.  

Chris


----------



## sojourn (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm, I see two reflections on his eyes, it sort of does look like your flash went off. But still, good  job for one of your first attempts. Yes, you will have to get used to the squat and crouch to steady yourself while shooting. I hate using a tripod, so I spend a lot of time holding my breath and steadying myself.


----------

